
SpaceX plans to start offering Starlink broadband services in 2020 - ryzvonusef
https://spacenews.com/spacex-plans-to-start-offering-starlink-broadband-services-in-2020/
======
ryzvonusef
> Shotwell said SpaceX will need to complete six to eight Starlink launches —
> including the one that already took place in May — to ensure continuous
> service in upper and lower latitude bands. “We need 24 launches to get
> global coverage,” she said. “Every launch after that gives you more
> capacity.”

>Shotwell said many of the Starlink features are being tested by the U.S. Air
Force Research Laboratory under a program called Global Lightning. SpaceX in
December 2018 received a $28 million contract to test over the next three
years different ways in which the military might use Starlink broadband
services. So far, SpaceX has demonstrated data throughout of 610 megabits per
second in flight to the cockpit of a U.S. military C-12 twin-engine turboprop
aircraft.

